# New Wet/Dry filter?



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

cell pore is the best media, I will say that, it does the same thing as bio balls but is easier to clean and takes up about 1/8 of the space bio balls do, on a 125g I use 2 of the 1x9x9 sheets of it and its more than enough


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

I have never used Kents line of wet dry's, though I do own several of their products and I really like how their equipment handles. If money isn't an issue with you, check out Lifereef. Even though they specialize in salt water setups, you can easily customize your own sump. I hear nothing but good things from them.

If prices do kick you in the face, do a search on eBAY using the key word: wet dry. There are a ton of vendors selling on that site, which is great b/c it drives the prices down.

Another decent line is the Amiracle series. I currently own the sl-150 model and it's doing the trick. Amiracle

If you decide you want to make your own wet dry, check out this site for parts wetdryfilter.com. There are also a ton of DIY sites on the net for making one.

Steve


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

What does your budget look like?

Fluvals do not have a good reputation. I've owned several myself and give them a 5 on my filtration scale. I have heard good and bad stories about them.

Eheim. Never owned one. From what I've read, they are "awesome" filters. The only problem I heard is the constant humm from these filters.

Ocean Clear Canisters. Quite possibly the best type of canister (wet/dry) filtration on the market. Do some research on them, I dont know where to find them.

The good thing with sumps is the fact that you're increasing your water volume slightly. The bioballs are also great. That said, it's obviously no competition as to which one has a larger surface area in comparison to canister filters. Canister filters will keep your water more clear b/c of the combo mechanical/bio filtration. The same thing can be accomplished with sumps if you place some kind of mechanical filtration in your tank.

I couldn't comment on which type of wet/dry filtration is best but I hope the info I gave you can help you decide what you want to buy.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mad right now i am using the rena xp3 on my 125gal with only a 901 powerhead and i have crystal clear water no probs yet i tried to put a ac300 on but they don't fit on all glass aquariums







so im just using the xp3 it came with all the media and the carbon bags last for 3-4 months and has really good sponge filter pads downfall $288.00 canadian







but after seeing how she works i don't care


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

They come with everything you need. It even comes with your first media.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

The problem with most wet drys is that they use bio balls, that takes up alot of space. So if you do buy a smaller wet dry just replace the bio balls with 2 or 3 sheets of cell pore and you will have more than enough bio media, and it will only take up 1x 9x 9" for each sheet. Then you may have to drill out the drip plate to allow more water to flow through it, that is the main differences


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it comes with all the hoses and fitings and one height adjustable inlet tube (extensions and strainer supplied) one multi-directional outlet system equipped with a spraybar, outlet nozzle, flow adjustment valve and venturi air intake system sets of suction cups for securing all tubing and accessories.

three filteration baskets with seperation grids
* two 5ft. lenghts of flexible tubing
* two 20ppi (coarse) open-cell foams
* two 30ppi (fine) open cell foams
* one micro filter pad
* one 283g bio-chem zorb
* filtration media pouch

easy to set up, maintain and clean. 
easy self-priming sytem
large filteration capacity
anti-airlock sytem 
fits all types of aquariums

pumps 350 u.s. gph for aquariums up to 175 u.s. gallons


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

hey mad if price is not an issue go to petsolutions.com and check out there equiptmenti do not really think they are that high considering i just purchased a penguin bio 330 at petco for 68.95 now heres there price for the same damn thing 23.49 plus shipping and handling i was not thinkin when i bought it and it came back to bite me







so check it out there's a bunch of wet dry's to choose from and good luck


----------



## serjuana88 (Mar 17, 2003)

The Bio-Rocker uses a ten gallon aquarium as a sump. You can fit that into that area of yours.


----------

